# Bibliografía: ¿Con páginas de Internet?



## Miguelillo 87

Hola compañeros, tengo una pregunta un tanto burda, pero al final duda.

Uno d emis profesores simepre que pide un trabajo, lo pide con bibliografía, pero en esta bibliografía puedes incluir, libros, enciclopédias, périodicos, revistas y ¡Páginas de INTERNET!

Nunca había notado algún error en esto, hasta que un día una prefesora dijo, "Quiero que me pongan bibliografía o porqué no también de la página de internet de dónde lo bajaron"

Mi pregunta es la bibliografía que viene de biblios=libros ; tiene sentido si anexo págians de iNTERNET, o es mejor separar el concepto como mi maestra lo hizo.

Gracias


----------



## Kane

Hola

 Tiene mucho sentido porque la información que estás utilizando no ha sido escrita por ti sino por otra persona.
  Cuando pongo una bibliografía siempre separo los diferentes tipos de textos:
  Libros: (divididos por tipo)
              Gramáticas 
              Diccionarios
              Enciclopedias
  Artículos (de periódicos)
  Internet: Te pongo un ejemplo de cómo se debe citar algo que has encontrado en la WWW Thoreau, Henry David. Walden. 1854. EServer.org: Accessible Writing. Ed. Richard Lenat. 2002. U of Washington, Seattle. 30 Jan. 2003 <http://eserver.org/thoreau/walden00.html>.


----------



## wsm777

Yo creo que es valido agruparlo, recordar que asi como todas las cosas en este mundo, las palabras tambien evolucionan y hoy en dia puede ser que tengan un significado distinto al que tenian hace 50 años.
Yo entiendo hoy en dia el decir bibliografia un sinonimo como de fuentes de información, pero vamos, a lo mejor estoy equivocado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Todo lo que dicen tiene mucho sentido, igual y debemos de ser más flexible con la lengua ¿no? 

Gracias


----------



## chics

La bibliografía incluye libros, artículos (de publicaciones en cualquier medio) e internet.

No puedes decir que has sacado algo "de internet" sino, además de la dirección de la página, todos los detalles que pondrás en las demás fuentes. Kene te ha puesto un buen ejemplo, y verás otros en libros de texto e investigación mínimamente nuevos.


----------



## bluboi

No consigo encontrar por ningun lugar el nombre de la bibliografía relativa
exclusivamente a páginas y sitios de internet. Entiendo que las palabras evolucionan y sinceramente a mi me parece bien incluir éstas en la bibliografía, pero hoy, uno de esos profesores que disfrutan hacerle la vida imposible a uno, me pidió que si voy a poner fuentes electrónicas, investigue entonces el nombre correcto de dichas fuentes.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## hosec

bluboi said:


> No consigo encontrar por ningun lugar el nombre de la bibliografía relativa
> exclusivamente a páginas y sitios de internet. Entiendo que las palabras evolucionan y sinceramente a mi me parece bien incluir éstas en la bibliografía, pero hoy, uno de esos profesores que disfrutan hacerle la vida imposible a uno, me pidió que si voy a poner fuentes electrónicas, investigue entonces el nombre correcto de dichas fuentes.
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


 

Pues tú lo has dicho: _fuentes electrónicas._

Saludos


----------



## kika_meow

La verdad yo estaba teniendo el mismo problema, pero recordé que a principio de mi carrera nos dieron un manual donde venía cómo hacer bibliografías de Internet.

No encuentro el manual por ningún lado, pero encontré un trabajo que hice en base a ese manual, y las citas están así:

1. Nombre del responsable del articulo o el escrito
2. Título
3. Lugar
4. Fecha de publicación si es que viene
5. Portal (Nombre de la página de dónde sacaste la información)
6. Fecha de consulta
7. Enlace electrónico entre corchetes.

Ahí dejo unos ejemplos, espero sirvan de algo:

 
Enciclopedia libre Universal en español. _Municipio Zapotlán el Grande_. España. 20 de octubre 2004. [link]
 
México desconocido Online. _Nuestra Señora de la Soledad_, Oaxaca, México. 20 de octubre 2004. [link]

Red escolar. _Juan José Arreola Biografía_. Mexico. 9 de agosto 2003. Portal Red escolar. 7 de octubre 2004. [link]
 
Silva, Sonia. _Juan José Arreola es el ilusionista cuyo público ignora dónde comienza el engaño, la alucinación o el detalle auténtico_. Consejo Nacional para la Cultura y las Artes. México. 7 de junio 2001. [link]
 
_Tafoya, Meiko Makita._ _De ferias y mitos guadalupanos_. Portal Tecnológico de Monterrey. México. 20 de octubre 2004. [link]


----------



## cacarulo

Acá (sí, acá) les paso la manera en que la Academia Argentina de Letras pone los datos bibliográficos en sus publicaciones, incluyendo, claro, fuentes electrónicas.



Pedro Gonzalez said:


> La verdad, leí todo lo que decían y nadie dijo nada coherente a excepción de los que dijeron Egrafía.


Gracias por lo que me toca.


----------



## hosec

Magnífico enlace, Cacarulo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vuelvo a darle vida a esta pregunta sólo para dar una nueva propuesta, en unos trabajos que acabamos de entregar, la mayoría de la información o incluso exclusivamente fue obtenida por internet; y uno de mis compañeros en vez de escribir Bibliografía (como ya se concilió aquí que estaría correcto) escribió CYBERgrafía.

¿Creen que esta palabra pudiera ser usado? ¿Se podría malinterpretar con otro sentido? 

Gracias


----------



## Cabeza tuna

No creo que este bien usada es una mezcla entre un anglicismo y una palabra, no se no me gusta el andar mezclando palabras así como si nada de hecho si fuera profesor y un alumno me pone eso, le pongo le quito calificación.


----------



## mirx

Pues a mí tampoco me gusta, pero tampoco me parece que se diga "bibliografía" cuando se está hablando, por ejemplo, de un blog.

La palabra sí podría funcionar. Digo, ya tenemos cibernautas, cibercafés, ciberespacio, etc. ¿Por qué no cibergrafías?

Saludos.

PS: Por cierto Miguel, algo han de tener tus preguntas que te malinterpretan. Pregúntaste el nombre de una lista de referencias electrónicas y te contestaron el cómo referenciar fuentes elctrónicas...


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Miguelillo:

Creo que las normas ISO son un buen parámetro de cara a apoyar el desecho de ese término.

Aunque es una referencia indirecta (es una página del gobierno local de Canarias), es significativo en este caso porque refleja que tanto las fuentes electrónicas como las físicas, se denominan en estos referentes internacionales como "bibliográficas":

http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:kRjaCrLwF9UJ:www.gobiernodecanarias.org/educacion/1/cep_laguna/lalibreta/Bibliografia.doc+bibliograf%C3%ADa+%22ISO%22&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=co 

Saludos,


----------



## ainarra

Yo me pregunto otra cosa...
Las fechas de consulta son esenciales en los casos de indicar al contenido de WWW como fuente o referencia...
Pero... Los libros existentes en papel estaran allí siempre, en alguna biblioteca.. Y las páginas de internet por hoy son mucho menos estables... Ahora mismo están disponibles y mañana no aparecen ni en el caché... Eso me pasa a mí, que estoy haciendo un trabajo y tengo que comprobar algunas publicaciones "on line" anteriores... y ¿qué hacer en estos casos?
Por cierto... veo que en Argentina hay que escribir "*en linea*". ¿es una normativa impuesta, a la cual nadie hace caso, o es de uso generalizado?


----------



## mirx

ainarra said:


> Yo me pregunto otra cosa...
> Las fechas de consulta son esenciales en los casos de indicar al contenido de WWW como fuente o referencia...
> Pero... Los libros existentes en papel estaran allí siempre, en alguna biblioteca.. Y las páginas de internet por hoy son mucho menos estables... Ahora mismo están disponibles y mañana no aparecen ni en el caché... Eso me pasa a mí, que estoy haciendo un trabajo y tengo que comprobar algunas publicaciones "on line" anteriores... y ¿qué hacer en estos casos?
> Por cierto... veo que en Argentina hay que escribir "*en linea*". ¿es una normativa impuesta, a la cual nadie hace caso, o es de uso generalizado?


 
Un poco fuera de contexto, la mayoría de los sistemas para hacer referencias exigen que se especifique que es una obra en linea, aparte es necesario que en un apartado se diga en qué fecha exctamente fue accedido el sitio. Esto en teoría permite a quien esté interesado en comprobar las fuentes, el poder visitar el sitio y rastrear cambios desde la fecha de publicación.


----------



## Bostru

En mi experiencia siempre hemos incluído los links en el mismo saco de la bibliografía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En las bibliografías es habitual citar los enlaces a los recursos que están en la Red.
Las normas para citar una publicación que se pueda encontrar en la Red las ha explicitado Kika Meow en el mensaje 8.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> PS: Por cierto Miguel, algo han de tener tus preguntas que te malinterpretan. Pregúntaste el nombre de una lista de referencias electrónicas y te contestaron el cómo referenciar fuentes elctrónicas...


 

Pues no lo veo como una malinterpretación sino solamente profundizar un poco más en el tema, de todos modos tienes razón debo de empezar a re-redactar mis preguntas porque muchas sí son malinterpretadas. 

Gracias por el comentario


----------



## kika_meow

A mí sí me gustó eso de cibergrafía, yo estoy a favor de la evolución del lenguaje, como dijeron, si ya hay todo "ciber", hasta _Ciberficción_ como estilo literario, ¿por qué no decir "usé la _cibergrafía_"? Je.

Saben, en el formato de investigación que a mí me enseñaron, no debemos poner "BIBLIOGRAFÍA" porque es teóricamente incorrecto, más bien nos piden que pongamos: "FUENTES CITADAS", y así nos abrimos a la posibilidad de usar todo tipo de citas, no solamente las extraídas de un libro.


----------



## Bostru

Coincido con lo dicho por Kika de 'Fuentes Citadas', me parece mucho más acertado en cuanto a inclusivo e imperecedero.


----------



## Blas de Lezo

Es posible, se llama WEBGRAFÍA.

De todas formas, sigue siendo una fuente de datos tan importante como las que puedas encontrar en los libros o en los documentos, así que procura sacar información de páginas serias (Internet, a pesar del acceso de las masas, sigue necesitando cultura e inteligencia para ser manejado con precisión y profesionalidad).


----------



## estudiante_educación_bio

señores..la palabra bibliografia se usa solo para libros, revistas, articulos o parecidos pero solo para eso. cuando se trata de información sacada de internet se debe utilizar la palabra REFERENCIA..
Espero que les sirva..!!


----------



## clares3

Hola
El sentido de las citas es permitir que el lector reproduzca personalmente el proceso a través del cual el autor ha alcanzado sus conclusiones, de modo que si en parte proceden de internet es ya usual citarlas dentro de la bibliografía, sin hacer un apartado especial. El problema bibliográfico, referido a libros, se puede obviar citando "fuentes", por ejemplo, pero me temo que el futuro es de quienes citan indistintamente libros y fuentes electrónicas bajo cualquier denominación.


----------



## polit

Yo se que ya paso bastante tiempo, pero a mi una maestra me dijo que la información que nosotros vayamos a colocar cuando es de internet, se llama "egrafía".  Por si aún sirve.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso de *egrafía es una solemne tontería.


----------



## torrebruno

Hola XiaoRoel:
¿Por qué es una solemne tontería?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Porque en español para designar las cosas no usamos abreviaturas coladas como prefijos, lo normal será decir bibliografía (sean folios impresos, multicopiados, manuscritos, fotocopiados,  o archivos electrónicos). Como mucho, y como se hace en el idioma, puedes especificar por medio de un sintagma como _*bibliografía electrónica*_, *en la Red*, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Porque en español para designar las cosas no usamos abreviaturas coladas como prefijos, lo normal será decir bibliografía (sean folios impresos, multicopiados, manuscritos, fotocopiados, o archivos electrónicos). Como mucho, y como se hace en el idioma, puedes especificar por medio de un sintagma como _*bibliografía electrónica*_, *en la Red*, o algo por el estilo.


Completamente de acuerdo.
Jamás he visto eso de "egrafía" y también me suena a solemne tontería.
Mejor dicho, me suena a tontería a secas.  Esa palabreja está mal construída.
Saludos.
_


----------



## polit

Por eso, me encanta este foro, así ya no la utilizo.  ¡Gracias por que de paso aprendí algo nuevo!


----------



## ErOtto

> Publicado por *polit*
> ...cuando es de internet, se llama "egrafía". Por si aún sirve.




<ironicOn>
Excepto si la información proviene de las páginas de Apple, en cuyo caso sería una *i*Grafía. 
<ironicOff>

En serio, no deja de ser una bibliografía, como ya han apuntado.



> *bibliografía**.*
> (De _biblio-_ y _-grafía_).
> 
> *2. *f. Relación o catálogo de libros o escritos referentes a una materia determinada.



Y los textos de páginas de internet no dejan de ser _*escritos*_.  

Saludos
Er​


----------



## NikkiGeser

cacarulo said:


> Acá (sí, acá) les paso la manera en que la Academia Argentina de Letras pone los datos bibliográficos en sus publicaciones, incluyendo, claro, fuentes electrónicas.



Hola, Cacarulo. Resulta que esta liga ya no funciona. ¿Podrías hacer algo al respecto? Me interesa mucho esa información. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Las *bibliografías* vienen incluyendo desde siempre fuentes que no son estrictamente *libros*, como periódicos, revistas, archivos y actas de entidades (judiciales, académicas). No veo por qué se tenga duda en incluír a la red como fuente. Sobre todo ahora, cuando el internet se convirtió en *la biblia. * 
Saludos


----------



## Amante de las lenguas

Hola! En mi opinión y según un profesor mío de mi módulo de informática la palabra adecuada es "webgrafia", no obstante "bibliografia" según la RAE es adecuada para todo tipo de información sea por internet, sea por libros, etc...
Un saludo.


----------



## Amante de las lenguas

La palabra _webgrafía_ no figura en el _DRAE_, pero sí _web_ (con el significado de ‘red informática’); tampoco figura en la última edición del _DEA_, que define _web_ como ‘Conjunto de todos los documentos de hipertexto enlazados entre sí y ubicados en Internet con direcciones independientes’.

Webgrafia: ¿Existe la palabra “webgrafía”?


Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y si quisiéramos dejar todo en el ámbito más puro de la noble lengua castellana ¿Cómo sería?
¿Retigrafía, redegrafía, eh?

De paso, si llamamos* página *a algo que no es siquiera de papel y se aloja en el ciberespacio...asumamos las consecuencias: que con muchas de esas páginas se armen libros y se construyan_ bibliografías. _


----------

